
Ask HN: Modern (open-source) VoIP/SIP client - cyptus
There are many startups that provide cloud-phonesystems, some of them do also have webrtc-implementations right now.
Some do have a own voip&#x2F;sip client, but alomst any of the clients do lack in usability, UI (sometimes very old), stability, maintenance and&#x2F;or cross-platform support.<p>I am looking for a SIP-Client for Windows which does simple provide a &quot;just-working&quot; calling-feature in a modern and stable UI &#x2F; UX.
It would be great, if the same tool is provided for iOS with call-kit integration.
Open-source would be an awesome bonus.<p>I am happy to pay for the software, but just can&#x27;t find one. Do you know one?
======
jackdh
Mumble has been around for ages and is open source.

[https://www.mumble.info](https://www.mumble.info)

[https://github.com/mumble-voip/mumble](https://github.com/mumble-voip/mumble)

~~~
cyptus
i dont think mumble is a sip-client

------
doktorn
Linphone ([https://www.linphone.org/](https://www.linphone.org/))

